
Tag Heuer Connected Modular 45 - DiabloD3
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11200/tag-heuer-connected-modular-45-intel-atom-z3400-android-wear-20-starts-at-1650
======
ChuckMcM
Looks like Google has their annual 'give the employees a gizmo' idea. :-)

~~~
robg
That only a small minority will wear...

EDIT: So the people voting this down think a majority of Google employees
(e.g. >50%) or large minority (20-49%) would wear this thing if they received
for free? I'm genuinely curious. But I'd be willing to bet not even a large
minority of Google employees wear any smart device.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Of course. Sort of like giving everyone an android phone (I've still got my
Nexus 1! :-) which I never actually used as my 'main' phone but hey it was
free right?

~~~
robg
Smart watches are different though - like giving everyone the same pair of
shoes or jewelry. At least the phone you could use if you wanted to. Something
that goes on your body is pretty different.

~~~
ChuckMcM
That is true, although IBM gave everyone an Apple Watch as part of their
wellness initiative. It helps encourage exercise.

~~~
robg
Any idea how many are still wearing it?

------
digi_owl
25 hour battery life...

------
logicallee
This is starting to be the end of an era. I know the luxury watch industry (to
which Tag Heuer belongs) successfully resisted Quartz, but at the end of the
day mechanical and quartz is a question of degree, not kind: they both tell
time, after all. Rolex had Quartz watches. Such as this one:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolex_Oysterquartz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolex_Oysterquartz)

However this was during a "crisis" in the watch industry, after which it
reinvented itself as all-mechanical (in the luxury market.) You can read a
story here (I didn't have time to read this one, looks fine):
[http://www.watchtime.com/featured/when-rolex-went-
quartz/](http://www.watchtime.com/featured/when-rolex-went-quartz/)

But smart watches aren't a difference in degree rather than kind. They are
fundamentally different in a lot of ways that bring benefit to some users.

If Apple started doing a good job with their watch product, the watch industry
could not long resist. It is already on the wrists of many celebrities all the
time.

The only saving grace for the luxury watch industry is that apple haven't
quite gotten it right yet. if people started wearing their apple watch every
day, there would be no room on their wrist for a traditional luxury watch as
well.

~~~
adventurer
We're a bit off from the smartwatch killing off the traditional watch. I
wouldn't blame it on Apple doing a bad job if that is what you meant. If
anything, they brought the smartwatch more mainstream with the release of the
Apple Watch. So, we ask ourselves what is the reason the smartwatch hasn't
replaced the traditional watch? There is a myriad of reasons. Let's start off
with price points, then battery life, and go from there?

~~~
yoodenvranx
> So, we ask ourselves what is the reason the smartwatch hasn't replaced the
> traditional watch?

Because I just don't need it. I get only a dozen emails and whatsapp messages
a day, I might spent at max an hour per week talking on the phone and my
current schedule is very simple (e.g. wake up in the morning and drive to
work).

There is just no way how a smart watch could improve my day.

I can see some usecases if you are a very busy person with a crammed schedule
but for normal person there is just no need to have one.

~~~
biktor_gj
The only reason I keep my G Watch R is because I get real time traffic
notifications while driving two/from work. It has saved me quite some times
from getting stuck in a car jam... Except the time it notified me after being
rear hit... That time it pissed me off a bit, but stil worked :)

